# Gebrauchter X230 für Uni



## Adventure1170 (4. November 2016)

*Gebrauchter X230 für Uni*

Guten Abend!

Mein alter Acer 4820TG hat das zeitliche gesegnet, weshalb ich schnell Ersatz brauche. Damals hatte ich noch vor auf dem Laptop ab und an mal ein Spiel zu zocken, mittlerweile aber sind mir eine lange Akkulaufzeit, ein geringes Packmaß und eine geringe Geräuschemission wichtiger.
Nach langem Suchen habe ich mich nun für ein X230 entschieden. Jetzt ist allerdings die Frage wo kaufen? Gebrauchthändler scheinen im Moment echt im Kommen zu sein. Wie wäre es denn zB mit diesem Angebot:

günstige Gebrauchtware: Lenovo ThinkPad X230, bei notebooksbilliger.de

8GB RAM, 240GB SSD und der (scheinbar?) obligatorische i5-3320M. Obligatorisch scheint aber auch das nicht ganz so gute TN Panel zu sein. Angebote mit dem IPS Panel habe ich bisher vielleicht nur ein, oder zwei gesehen.

Amazon bietet seit kurzem auch Gebrauchtgeräte an, die scheinbar über einen Onlinehändler vertrieben werden. Da bin ich erstmal etwas skeptisch, ob das alles so koscher ist. Der Vollständigkeit halber sei es aber trotzdem erwähnt:

Lenovo Thinkpad X230 i5 2,6 8,0 12M IPS 250 GB SSD WLAN: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Quasi selbe Konfiguration, allerdings mit IPS Panel (??) und 40€ teurer.

Vielleicht hat der eine, oder andere von Euch ja noch einen eißen Tipp für mich!
Vielen Dank jedenfalls für Eure Hilfe!

Allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## fotoman (5. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 fÃ¼r Uni*



Adventure1170 schrieb:


> Quasi selbe Konfiguration, allerdings mit IPS Panel (??) und 40€ teurer.


Wenn Du dem Händler so wenig traust, dann ist der wohl nichts für Dich.

Ansonsten: Win7, kein UMTS (ist aber eher eine Ausnahme), kein Akku (oder zumindest nicht genannt) und eine CPU, die es m.W. nach im x230 nicht gab (der i5-2520M ist die Basis-CPU des x220). Und einen x230 mit 3*USB 3 gab es auch nicht (u.U. mit i7), dagegen hatte der x220 nur in der i7-Variante überhaupt einen USB-3 Port (=ich habe keine Ahnung, was der Höndler da meint und ob er seine Ware überhaupt kennt).

Insg. sind die Angaben bei NBB bedeutend seriöser, dafür hat das Ding ein (aus meiner Sicht nicht zeitgemäßen) nonIPS-Panel, das bei Amazon angeblich ein neues IPS. Ok, das Display könntest Du u.U. selber tauschen, wenn es Dir irgenwann auf die Nerven geht, das kosteet dann aber auch nochmal ca. 80 Euro und einige Bastelarbeit).

Der Akku bei NBB ist mickrig (das ist der kleine 4-Zellen 29 Wh Akku, die Zeiten auf notebookcheck sind aber mit dem 6-Zellen Akku mit 63 Wh gemessen). Und da der Akku gebraucht sein dürfte, kannst Du wohl nochmal ein paar Euro für einen neuen Akku einplanen (mind. 6 Zellen, da Du ja auch Akkulaufzeit möchtest).

Andere Gebrauchthändler kenne ich nicht. Persönlich würde ich mir eher einen auf eBay vom Händler (A-Ware) suchen, Da hat man auch ein Rückgaberecht und kommt derzeit mit IPS, Akku und 240GB SSD auf ca. 420 Euro. Wobei ich die SSD selber kaufen und einbauen würde (sind dann 405 Euro und eine 320GB HDD, die man noch anders nutzen kann), genauso wie ich den Speicher selber aufrüsten würde, wenn Du 8 GB benötigst.


----------



## flotus1 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 fÃ¼r Uni*

Es gab durchaus mal Sandy-Bridge CPUs auch in der 30er Generation, aber wenn man so ein Gerät kauft dann müsste es schon der absolute Schnäppchenpreis sein. Ich kann hier nur vom Kauf abraten.

Ein X230 würde ich mittlerweile eher von Privat kaufen. Ein Beispiel:
LENOVO X230 • NOTEBOOK • INTEL CORE i5 • 180 GB SSD • IPS DISPLAY in Thuringen - Silberhausen | Notebook gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Händler von denen ich eher noch ein gebrauchtes Notebook kaufen würde als von Amazon und NBB:
thinkspot
Notebooks von Lenovo gunstig online kaufen - NBWN Notebooks wie neu
Notebookgalerie - gebrauchte Laptops & PCs gunstig schnell und mit Gewahrleistung
LapStore.de


----------



## Adventure1170 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 fÃ¼r Uni*

Erstmal danke für Eure Rückmeldung! 

Ebay kommt für mich eigentlich nicht in Frage, da ich bisher tatsächlich nur schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe. Wann immer ich etwas ersteigert habe, hatte ich Pech. Mag sein, dass ich über Ebay bessere Angebote bekommen könnte, aber ich nehme meine Pechsträhne sehr ernst  Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich von Privat natürlich auch keine Gewährleistung bekommen würde. 

Von den angegebenen Links hat aktuell leider nur Lapstore gebrauchte X230s in höherer Stückzahl auf Lager. Leider sind hier die IPS Panels den 500€+ Angeboten vorbehalten, also scheine ich bei einem Budget von MAX 500€ um das TN Panel erstmal nicht herum zu kommen. Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage was sinnvoller wäre:

Entweder ich kaufe von Lapstore ein X230, dass von vornherein mit SSD und 8GB RAM ausgerüstet ist und bezahle dann irgendwas um die 440€,

oder aber ich kaufe das billigste Modell dass ich finden kann, (bei Lapstore knapp 300€) und kümmere mich selber um ein Upgrade der SSD und des RAMs. 

Was würdet Ihr an meiner Stelle machen?


----------



## flotus1 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 fÃ¼r Uni*

Versteh ich nicht. Du kannst dir von Privat ein X230 IPS kaufen und könntest dir theoretisch ein zweites auf Halde legen falls je etwas sein sollte.
Zum gleichen Preis den du für ein X230 IPS mit "12 Monaten" Händlergewährleistung zahlst 
Vielleicht ist bei so vielen Bedenken ein Notebook ohne Herstellergarantie grundsätzlich nicht das Richtige für dich?


----------



## Adventure1170 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 fÃ¼r Uni*

Naja, also sich mehrere Geräte zu kaufen um sie dann nach und nach auszuschlachten erscheint mir irgendwie nicht der richtige Weg. Wenn ich ein Gerät vom Händler kaufe erwarte ich eigentlich, dass technisch alles in Ordnung ist. Beim Händler hat man halt den Vorteil, dass alle Geräte gereinigt und durchgetestet wurden. Und sollte ich nach Kauf doch etwas zu beanstanden haben, kann ich 2 Wochen lang einfach vom Kauf zurücktreten. 
Das IPS Panel ist für mich jetzt auch kein absolutes must-have. Ich habe nicht vor regelmäßig Filme auf dem Laptop zu schauen, sondern will damit nur arbeiten. Da wirds wahrscheinlich auch das TN Panel tun.


----------



## fotoman (5. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 fÃ¼r Uni*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Es gab durchaus mal Sandy-Bridge CPUs auch in der  30er Generation, aber wenn man so ein Gerät kauft dann müsste es schon  der absolute Schnäppchenpreis sein. Ich kann hier nur vom Kauf  abraten.


Auch das X230 – ThinkPad-Wiki kennt keinen x230 mit i5-2520M und 3*USB3. Muss dann wohl enie Spezialversion sein.

Was  IPS oder nicht gehet, so kenne ich das nonIPS-Panel des x230 nicht (war damals bei mir eine zwingende Voraussetzung, als ich den x220 als Vorführmodell bei NBWN gekauft habe).  TN-Panels anderer Laptops aus den Herstellungsjahren passten zur  Aussage von Notebookcheck


> Das X230 kann zwar optional auch mit einem TN Panel ausgestattet werden,  die IPS Option ist jedoch sicherlich eine wertvolle Investition. Ihre  Augen werden es Ihnen danken.


Die folgenden Videos zeigen dies auch schön:
Lenovo Laptop Screens (x230 TN Panel vs x230T IPS Panel) - YouTube
oder zum x220
Display: TN vs. IPS at Lenovo Thinkpad X220 - YouTube
Wenn Du den x230 nicht nach einem Jahr wirder ersetzen willst, dann würde ich mir das TN-Panel nicht antun

Die von mir oben genannten Preis waren beim Sofortkauf von A-Ware bei einem Händer, der x220/x230 schon seit Jahren auf eBay verkauft. Sowas (insb. zusammen mit PayPal-Zahlung) wäre mir sympatischer wie ein Kauf von Privat (mit Versand) oder bei einem Händeler wie dem bei Amazon, der vollkommen falsche Angaben macht.


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (5. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 fÃ¼r Uni*

Wie wärs denn hiermit?

Lenovo ThinkPad X230, 2325-AW4 | Luxnote Notebook Grosshandel

Ob IPS-Panel jetzt zwingend notwendig ist oder nicht, habe ich aus dem OP nicht entnehmen können, sry


----------



## Adventure1170 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 fÃ¼r Uni*

@fotoman
Welcher Händler ist das denn? Habe nur mal schnell eine Suche gestartet und bin als erstes auf Lykit gestoßen?


----------



## Adventure1170 (5. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 fÃ¼r Uni*

@DeathscytheXXXG
Sorry, hatte deinen Post übersehen! Interessante Seite, allerdings verwirrt mich die Fülle an Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten. Wenn man alles austauschen kann wirkt das ja fast so, als ob die Geräte nur in Einzelteilen im Lager liegen  Irgendwie liest man ja überall, dass man unbedingt nach einem IPS Panel ausschau halten soll. Also nehme ich das einfach mal in meine Liste auf. Hast du mit dem Händler schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## fotoman (6. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 fÃ¼r Uni*



Adventure1170 schrieb:


> Wenn man alles austauschen kann wirkt das ja fast so, als ob die Geräte nur in Einzelteilen im Lager liegen


Das ist halt das schöne an diesen älteren Business-Notebooks. Man kann in der Tat alles austauschen. HDD/SSD, Ram und UMTS oder 2. mSATA SSD lassen sich selber problemlos wechseln. Displays gab es anscheinen 4 verschiedene (TN oder IPS, Gehäuse dann mit oder ohne Webcam) und das lässt sich (Ersatzteil vorausausgesetzt), fast so einfach umbauen wie die Tastatur.

Dann haben solche Händler halt einen u.U. sehr großen Bestand an Leasing-Rückläufern. Wenn man sich die Bilder der B-Ware auf eBay ansieht, dann will die mit kaputtem Gehäuse aber wohl keiner mehr haben und die Displays bekommt man als Endkunde für 80-90 Euro neu auf eBay, als Händler also höchstens für die Hälfte. Bevor sich ein guter Händer die alten, anscheinend schlecht verkäuflichen TN-x230 auf Halde legt, baut er sie wohl lieber zum Selbstkostenpreis um und verkauft ihn dann.



Adventure1170 schrieb:


> Irgendwie liest man ja überall, dass man unbedingt nach einem IPS Panel ausschau halten soll.


Schon die beiden Videos mit der Farbwiedergabe im korrekten Blickwinkel würden mich davon überzeugen.

Den Händler, den ich meinte, war Luxnote, nur halt über eBay:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lenovo-ThinkPad-X230-i5-2-6GHz-4Gb-320Gb-Camera-Win7Pro-2325-2QG-IPS-PANEL-/112104986991 

Eine Alternative wäre aktuell für mich noch
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lenovo-ThinkPad-X230-i5-3320M-2-6-GHz-12-5-IPS-4GB-320GB-FPR-UMTS-Win-7-Pro-/332013275370


----------



## Adventure1170 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 für Uni*

Vielen Dank, ich habe jetzt bei Lapstore bestellt und mir noch von woanders eine SSD und RAM organisiert. Damit komme ich in etwa auf den Preis, den ein Händler für ein X230 mit Vollausstattung berechnet hätte. Aber so habe ich mir immerhin alles selber ausgesucht.

Nochmal danke für eure Hilfe, jetzt kann ich es kaum erwarten dass das Paket ankommt


----------



## DeathscytheXXXG (6. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 für Uni*



Adventure1170 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ich habe jetzt bei Lapstore bestellt und mir noch von woanders eine SSD und RAM organisiert. Damit komme ich in etwa auf den Preis, den ein Händler für ein X230 mit Vollausstattung berechnet hätte. Aber so habe ich mir immerhin alles selber ausgesucht.
> 
> Nochmal danke für eure Hilfe, jetzt kann ich es kaum erwarten dass das Paket ankommt



Schreib mal hier rein ob du nen haufen schrott oder was Brauchbares erhalten hast. Bin grad nämlich selber auf der Suche nach dem Laptop für die Uni.


----------



## Adventure1170 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 für Uni*

Werde ich machen!


----------



## DaXXes (7. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 für Uni*

Empfehlenswert sind auch die Dell Latitude 6330 (13") oder 6430 (14"), die es derzeit massenweise bei diesen Gebrauchthändlern gibt.


----------



## Adventure1170 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 fÃ¼r Uni*

Moin moin! Heute kam das Paket von Luxnote an! Nur ein paar Stunden später auch die Pakete mit der SSD und dem RAM. Nach einer sehr schnellen und vor allem unkomplizierten Werkzeugsession (für SSD + RAM habe ich zusammen weniger als 10 Minuten und nur einen Kreuzschraubendreher gebraucht) konnte ich dann Windows 7 neu installieren und meinen neuen X230 einrichten. 

Meine Eindrücke:
Kommen wir mal erst zum positiven: der Laptop selber sieht für das Alter erstaunlich gut aus. Ich konnte keine Kratzer oder anderen optische Mängel feststellen, die Bewertung "A-Ware" würde ich so unterschreiben. Lediglich um die I/O Anschlüsse an den Seiten herum sieht man hier und da etwas die Jahre der Benutzung, was aber ausserhalb des Sichtfeldes liegt und mich nicht stören soll. 

Der Akku scheint noch einigermaßen frisch zu sein. Ich habe nicht explizit drauf geachtet, aber ich sitze jetzt bestimmt schon um die 4 Stunden am Laptop und habe aktuell noch 1 Stunde übrig. Mit dabei war viel Treiber installieren, Musik hören, Youtube schauen, WLAN an und Display auf höchster Helligkeit. Ich würde sagen das geht! 

Der Lüfter ist herrlich leise und selbst bei stärkerer Last auf die CPU scheint es thermisch keine Probleme zu geben. Während ich das hier tippe muss ich mit dem Ohr schon auf 10cm an den Laptop ran, um den Lüfter überhaupt wahrzunehmen. 

Die Tastatur gefällt mir mechanisch extrem gut. Sehr angenehmes Tippen, die Finger landen in der Regel immer an der richtigen Stelle. Lautstärke geht meiner Meinung nach auch vollkommen in Ordnung. 

Aus irgendwelchen Gründen habe ich eine eingebaute Webcam dazubekommen! Ich hatte sie bei der bestellung eigentlich extra nicht ausgewählt, da ich sowas nie brauche. Aber da sie jetzt schonmal da ist, und ich 10€ gespart habe, will ich mich darüber weißgott nicht beschweren. 

Nun muss ich allerdings auch ein paar Kritikpunkte ansprechen:
Ich hatte mich in der Konfiguration für eine "refurbished" Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung für 10€ Aufpreis entschieden. Davon bin ich ein ganz kleines bisschen enttäuscht: scheinbar wurde über eine englische Tastatur lediglich eine Folie mit deutschem Layout drübergeklebt. Diese Folie ist ziemlich glänzend und hebt sich optisch sehr vom restlichen Gehäuse ab. Ausserdem wurde bei mir die Folie scheinbar schief aufgeklebt, weshalb auf manchen Tasten die Beschriftung eher am unteren Rand, als in der Mitte sitzt. 
DSC_0663.JPG - Google Drive
Nichts wirklich weltbewegendes, aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich auch nicht. 

Was mich deutlich mehr stört ist die Tatsache, dass das IPS Panel für 55€ Aufpreis einige tote Pixel aufweist:
DSC_0664.JPG - Google Drive
DSC_0665.JPG - Google Drive
Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, was ich davon halten soll. Was meint ihr? Reklamieren? Preisnachlass verlangen? Kann man vielleicht selber etwas gegen tote Pixel machen?

Noch ein letztes Mal meckern, dann bin ich fertig:
Einige Komponenten werden von Windows Update nicht erkannt, und müssen selber mit Treibern versorgt werden. Das gestaltete sich allerdings schwieriger als gedacht, da die Lenovo Support Homepage die meiste Zeit des Tages nur eingeschränkt verfügbar war. Desweiteren ist die Beschreibung für viele Treiber einfach komplett nichtssagend. Hier musste ich viel trial&error betreiben, um schlussendlich einen voll funktionsfähgen Laptop zu haben.

Was ist für mich also das Fazit? Alles in Allem bin ich mit meinem Kauf zufrieden. Die schiefe Schrift der Tastatur ist höchstens optisch störend und das auch nur, wenn man drauf achtet. Das Display ist schon etwas ärgerlicher. Hätte ich nur 30€ draufgelegt hätte ich mir schon ein neues Display kaufen können. So habe ich scheinbar ein gebrauchtes, welches zudem tote Pixel aufweist. Da werde ich morgen mal bei Luxnote anrufen und mal die Lage sondieren. Ich werde euch hierüber auf dem Laufenden halten. 

Jetzt werde ich mich aber lieber noch etwas mit meinem tollen neuen Laptop beschäftigen 

Allen einen schönen Abend!


----------



## flotus1 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 für Uni*

Auf jeden Fall reklamieren. Gegen tote Pixel hilft nur ein Tausch des Panels. Die Vorgehensweise von Luxnote scheint zu sein den Kunden erstmal irgendwas zu schicken. Die meisten werden sich schon nicht beschweren. Gegenüber denen die sich beschweren ist man dann meistens kulant.

Die Treiberverwaltung erledigt normalerweise das Thinkvantage system update für dich damit du eben nicht raten musst welche Treiber passen.


----------



## fotoman (9. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 fÃ¼r Uni*



Adventure1170 schrieb:


> Der Akku scheint noch einigermaßen frisch zu sein. Ich habe nicht explizit drauf geachtet, aber ich sitze jetzt bestimmt schon um die 4 Stunden am Laptop und habe aktuell noch 1 Stunde übrig.


Dafür gibt es entweder den Batteriereport von Windows oder die Lenovo-Tools, die dann nicht nur zur Anzeige des Batteriestandes sondern auch zur einfacheren Konfigration der Energieoptionen dienen. Damit lässt sich z.B. auch wählen, in welchem Ladebereich der Akku bei Netzteilnutzung gehalte wird (was keineswegs zwischn 95-100% sein muss, wie das z.B. Microsoft bei seinen Surface Pro erzwingt).



Adventure1170 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich in der Konfiguration für eine "refurbished" Tastatur mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung für 10€ Aufpreis entschieden. Davon bin ich ein ganz kleines bisschen enttäuscht: scheinbar wurde über eine englische Tastatur lediglich eine Folie mit deutschem Layout drübergeklebt.


Der Mangel wäre für mich so groß, dass ich das Gerät schon vor dem Umbau zurückgeschickt hätte. Aufkleber gehen für mich auf der Tastatur garnicht.



Adventure1170 schrieb:


> Was mich deutlich mehr stört ist die Tatsache, dass das IPS Panel für 55€ Aufpreis einige tote Pixel aufweist:
> DSC_0664.JPG - Google Drive
> DSC_0665.JPG - Google Drive
> Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, was ich davon halten soll. Was meint ihr? Reklamieren? Preisnachlass verlangen?


Hängt wohl davon ab, wie Luxnote reagiert. Ob tote Pixel bei einem gebrauchten Greät ein Mangel sind, den sie nachbessern müssen, weiss ich nicht. Aber schon wegen sowas hätte ich das Gerät erst einmal mit der gelieferten HW in Betrieb genommen. Rückgaberecht hast Du ja, im Zweifel musst Du also alles zurück geben und anderswo ein anderes Gerät kaufen.

Ich kenne noch nicht einmal die aktuele gesetzliche Lage bei Neugeräten. Hat man da mittlerweile Anspruch auf ein Gerät ohne Pixelfehler im Randbereich?



Adventure1170 schrieb:


> Einige Komponenten werden von Windows Update nicht erkannt, und müssen selber mit Treibern versorgt werden.


Genau das ist für mich der Grund, seit nunmehr fast 5 Jahren die Originalinsstallation von Win 7 (mit ein paar deinstallierten Programmen) zu nutzen. Ich habe es nie geschafft, ein neues Windows mit den selben Eigenschaften auf meinem x220 zu installieren wie die Originalinstallation (also die selbe Performance, Akkulaufzeit und Tastaturunterstützung aller mir wichtigen Features). Irgendwann war ich das Herumfummeln leid, habe das Origianlimage zurück gespielt und alles lief wie gewünscht. Das Image wurde mittlerweile von HDD->SSD, von dort auf eine mSATA-SSD kopiert und auf Win10 aktualisiert (nur weil hier immer wieder Fragen aufkommen, ob man sowas inkl. Änderung der Partitionsgröße machen können, ja natürlich geht das).



flotus1 schrieb:


> Die Treiberverwaltung erledigt normalerweise das Thinkvantage system update  für dich damit du eben nicht raten musst welche Treiber  passen.


Wozu man aber erst einmal die Lenovo-Software  installieren muss, die Adventure1170 ja offensichtlich nicht wollte.


----------



## flotus1 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 für Uni*

Woher die Abneigung? Das Tool ist wirklich praktisch und ich würde es definitiv nicht als Bloatware einstufen.


----------



## Adventure1170 (10. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 für Uni*

Erstes Update: 
Habe gerade mit Luxnote gesprochen. Der freundliche Mitarbeiter teilte mir mit, dass tote Pixel bei einem A-Ware Gerät natürlich nicht vorkommen dürften. Seiner Vermutung nach hätten deren Techniker vielleicht ins falsche Regal gefasst. Jedenfalls bekomme ich gleich eine Email mit einem Retourschein und dann wird der Fehler behoben. Ob ich nun ein Austauschgerät bekomme, oder ob nur das Display getauscht wird konnte mir der Mitarbeiter nicht sagen. 

Ich halte euch weiter auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Adventure1170 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 für Uni*

Kleiner Zwischenbericht, angeblich hätte sich mein Laptop schon letzte Woche, spätestens aber heute bei mir wieder einfinden sollen. Leider wurde ich bis jetzt von den Mitarbeitern am Telefon nur immer wieder vertröstet. Heute hieß es "Ich schicke nochmal eine Nachricht an unseren Versand, damit das Paket auf jeden Fall heute rausgeht. Pakete werden hier täglich um 18 Uhr abgeholt." Bis jetzt habe ich keine Mail bekommen, was mich vermuten lässt, dass ich meinen Laptop morgen noch nicht in den Händen halten werde. 
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich habe absolutes Verständnis dafür, wenn eine Reparatur mal länger dauert als gedacht. Vielleicht ist gerade viel zu tun, oder das Ersatzteil ist nicht vorrätig... Damit kann ich leben. Aber immer wieder gesagt zu bekommen "Das Paket sollten sie spätestens morgen erhalten!", und dann tut sich nix finde ich frech. Der Laptop befindet sich jetzt schon über eine Woche bei denen, für eine Reparatur, die man selber wahrscheinlich in einer Stunde hätte locker selber machen können. 

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Adventure1170 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Gebrauchter X230 für Uni*

Update Nr. 2:
Der Postbote war gerade da! Das Display wurde getauscht und sieht quasi neuwertig aus! Die Tastatur mit den schiefen Aufklebern wurde auch getauscht! Es ist eine originale ohne billige Aufkleber! Es ist eine ohne Tastenbeleuchtung!
Moment... Hatte ich nicht das Upgrade auf Tastenbeleuchtung bestellt?! ALTER!

Kurzum: ich bekomme eine Tastatur MIT Beleuchtung hinterhergeschickt. Es wurde allerdings nichts dazu gesagt, ob ich die andere dann zurückschicken soll. 

Ich werde mich wieder melden.

PS: Davon aber mal abgesehen funzt der Laptop mit neuer SSD und 12GB RAM berauschend gut!


----------

